# Introducing Callie



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

I had been wanting to help out Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue in some way, other than donations, and kept hoping an opportunity to transport would come my way. Finally I saw one posted about an owner turn in needing transport from Birmingham AL to Atlanta area. From there she would go to Florida. Since I knew I'd be working in Prattville AL the following week, and it was about an hour from Birmingham, I volunteered for this transport. I talked with Debi from SCMR and she put me in touch with the owner of the Maltese being turned in. So the plan was for me to pick Coley up, keep her a few days until I could meet someone taking her the rest of the way down to Florida. 

So I picked Coley up on November 17th. She had a very bad, painful infection under her arm, and an oozing, infected scab under her eye. Here are some pics of what she looked like:








This is under her arm..









I took Coley to my vet, and they cleaned off the black gunk under her eye as best they could, and got some of the matted fur around the infected skin under her arm off. The vet said under the eye was from puncture wounds, probably from another dog. She put her on antibiotics, a spray for her infection under her arm, and gave her a steroid shot. The prior owner had been feeding her Old Roy, and I put her on Natural Balance Duck and Potato. 

But as plans go, that got messed up. Debi called me and said something had happened, that the person I was meeting had to go to Florida already, and could I hang in there. Sure I said. She fits right in, snuggles on the bed and burrows under the covers. She's no problem. But, as Deb (TotallyTotoNTuffy) said, I flunked not only Fostering 101, but Transport 101. Because after having her with me for a week or two, I fell in love and adopted her. 

What a little love she is. Of course she's been an expensive little rescue, over $900 so far. I took her back to the vet because the infection of the wounds under her eye was not healing because of an abscessed tooth, and the infection was in a pocket between tooth and under eye. So she had to have a dental and extractions. Immediately after the dental, the oozing stopped and the wound began to heal. She also had to have shots. I had checked with the prior vet since the owner had given me a paper saying she'd been seen and had shots, but they looked like the year had been altered. Sure enough, last time she was seen was in May 2006, for....... ulceration under the eye. So it sounds like this little girl has had this problem for 2 1/2 years. Unbelievable! I also found out she is nine years old. She is a bit of a butterball, though I think has lost a bit with the change in diet. She's a sweetie and doesn't let me out of her sight. Anyway, with her adoption, she needed a new name. So here is my Callie now.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

look at that face!! you are doing a wonderful job with her, she looks sooooooooo happy!!!! I'm glad Callie found her forever home with you


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: She is beautiful and you are an angel :grouphug: 
Wish you all the best :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What a WONDERFUL story. Aren't rescues the best. Little Callie looks awesome. You did a great job ~ :rockon:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

My Gosh, what a beautiful job you did! Bless your special heart :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bless you for rescuing Callie! She looks wonderful! Rescues are the best!

:Welcome 2:


----------



## Tcarnagie (Jun 16, 2008)

I am so glad you flunked transportation 101....Now Callie has a wonderful new home.

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, she's so adorable. I see why you couldn't let her go. I don't think you flunked,I give you an A+ for having a heart big enough for one more. :grouphug:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Callie is beautiful, you did a great job! We are going to have to get your help more often. Thank you so much. Don't worry about flunking transport and foster 101 I've done it twice so far with Rosie 14 years old and Tasha 10 years old. You should ask your vet for a rescue discount or find one that will give you discounts


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh my!

Callie is so very very fortunate to have made it into your hands!

Hope she lives a happy, healthy life now!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Awwwwwwww, so glad you flunked!!! She is a real doll and I love the name. :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Awwwwwwww! :wub: :wub: :wub: Callie is adorable and I'm positive she doesn't think you flunked anything! Bless you for bringing this little honey into your lives! :heart:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, what a great story!! How wonderful that all her infections are gone and she's in her forever home. She is a very lucky little girl!!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So wonderful to take a rescue in... You have worked wonders with her. She looks so sweet and beautiful.

Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is absolutely beautiful!! You've done a wonderful job between tlc and vet care, turning her into a happy little butterball!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Dec 23 2008, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692019


> Callie is beautiful, you did a great job! Thank you so much. Don't worry about flunking transport and foster 101 I've You should ask your vet for a rescue discount or find one that will give you discounts.[/B]


Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful story Yo. Bless your big heart. Callie's a DOLL! :wub: 

I love what you've done for rescue, and I love how you've shared your experience with others. Callie will break your heart all too soon, but EVERY dog deserves a loving, healthy home, regardless of age.

Please consider asking your vet, if not for a rescue discount, then for a "multiple dog" discount.

You GO girlfriend!! :clap:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Alright, that one made me tear up. That poor baby, those infections look like they had to be painful. To have dealt with the one for over two years....poor baby! This is truly a beautiful story. Thank you for taking this little girl in and loving her! You didn't flunk anything, you gave this sweet little girl a chance to live a happy and pain free life!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is beautiful...I so glad that you decided to keep her. It was meant to be. Enjoy every minute with Callie.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

You are awesome for taking her in and nursing her back to health! She is absolutely precious - have a wonderful holidays with your furbabies!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

that was an amazing story. she's a beautiful little girl, what a difference some TLC makes. :wub: that poor little girl had to be in some pain from her wounds. :bysmilie: i'm glad you found each other. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a wonderful story with a happy ending.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Well you guys....Yolanda knows I was teasing her about flunking fostering and transport. I really have my hat off to her for rescuing this sweet little girl. Her transformation is amazing since Yo has loved and cared for her. It is so neat to hear stories about the way Callie is blossoming and how quickly she has bonded to Yo and made herself at home. 

So way to go Yo, you have a huge heart and have done an awesome job.

Deb


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yo, she's just darling and the kudos go to you. I know you must be thrilled with her.
Hugs to you both.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is just a wonderful story.........and Callie is a beautiful little malt!!!! The transformation is so apparent. You cannot tell me what LOVE and a good vet can do for a little rescue. I am so glad she has you and she looks so happy and well loved. What a story right here at Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

What a heart warming story! I am so happy for Cali and thank God for YOU! Bless you for transporting, fostering and then adopting this beauty! This kindness will come back to you many times over.

Cali looks absolutely adorable!!! She probably feels so happy and loved :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh your story brought tears to my eyes. When I saw those first photos it just broke my heart to think she had to endure such infections and sore...poor dear little girl! ..AHHHHH but as I continued and saw that precious , beautiful face, all healed up and her looking so happy well THAT really brought the HAPPY! tears! 

God bless you!! You've changed this little girls life around! 
I always say...I just know you and all involved in rescue shine brightly in God's eyes !


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God Bless you Yo, and, your beautiful family. Merry Christmas.
xoxoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a difference! Bless your heart I love that you flunked transportation and fostering. 
Congratulations to you and that baby!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

All I can say is, little Callie :wub: hit the jackpot when she found you! What a wonderful job you've done - the transformation is amazing!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GOD BLESS YOU FOR DOING SO MUCH FOR COLLIE .SHE SURE WILL HAVE A VERY HAPPY LIFE WITH YOU AS HER FOREVER PARENT. :wub:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your story! Callie is adorable and now she is safe and it is because of your care and love :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I think what you have done is wonderful and Callie looks so much better now than what she did!! Thank you!!

As far as flunking transport or fostering 101. Oh well, there are worse things to flunk, but I really do want to tell you and everyone reading this that fostering where you don't adopt is every bit as rewarding, you get to experience the reward far more often and the entire experience is cheaper, since the rescue org will pay for the vet bills.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Thank you, you're all very sweet. And yes, I wish I had found a vet that gave a discount for rescue. I told this vet, like 10 times, that she was a rescue, but no offer of a discount. I'm not sure we have any around here that would. And yes, Steve, I think fostering is a great thing. And probably in the future I can if the need arises. But Miss Callie was meant to live here, that was quickly apparent.  Thank you all for your support and nice comments about my Callie.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Such a sweet story. Callie is going to have a wonderful life with you. What a lucky little girl she is.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Awwwww, I'm so glad you finally posted pics of Miss Callie, Yo! :wub: :wub: She is a beautiful little girl and so lucky to have found you! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You were in the right place, right time.

Tina


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww what a gorgeous and extremely lucky little lady Callie is to have you.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

What a real doll!! Thank You for giving her her furever home


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That is a great story. I'm so glad you found each other! She looks wonderful now, and probably had an abscessed tooth causing that infection under her eye all along. That poor baby! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just saw this thread or I would have responded earlier.

Your story is so beautiful. And, Callie is so beautiful and healthy looking now, thanks to your loving care. 

It's amazing to see the before and after pictures. The before pictures are so sad. However, you have transformed Callie in a healthy and beautiful looking furbaby.

Bless your loving and big heart, Yo.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww God bless you and all the other rescue people - Callie looks amazing for a 9 year old - she has blossomed into a beautiful Princess .. no puns intended for your other malts names .. B) 

You deserve this :thumbsup: :aktion033:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Dec 23 2008, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692026


> Oh my!
> 
> Callie is so very very fortunate to have made it into your hands!
> 
> Hope she lives a happy, healthy life now![/B]


Very fortunate! She is an adorable little Lady. Congratulations!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 27 2008, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694129


> That is a great story. I'm so glad you found each other! She looks wonderful now, and probably had an abscessed tooth causing that infection under her eye all along. That poor baby! :wub:[/B]


Yes, I'm sorry, I meant to write that it was abscessed. The vet showed it to me, and explained that was why the wound wasn't healing.

Thanks again everyone for your very sweet words. I surely did nothing special, I'm the one that made out well in this situation. Callie is a sweetie.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

WOW!!! Callie had an extreme makeover!! She looks awesome. A little love goes a long way. God bless you for taking in sweet Callie.


----------

